# First Train Set Ideas?



## trainboy1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking to purchase my first train set for my family and have a question (which I understand may be general).

I was wondering if you can provide me with some suggestions of a first train set to buy. Although I still have much research to do, I felt this may be a good place to start. I know I am looking at O or HO gauge and it seems like most of the starter sets are between $250-$400 (which is my range).

From my research, it also seems that most of the train sets are not built like they use to and one should expect some problems. 

With that being said, I was wondering if I can have some suggestions of train sets within the above price range. Also, can I expect (generally) that a starter train set will last for a while if properly taken care of (although not as long as they use to) or is this an unrealistic expectation for these train sets today.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank You

John


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...I'm sure someone here can help. 

As for me. it wasn't all that long ago that train sets were not the way to enter into the hobby. Quality suffered when putting together a set and so most of us oldtimers shied away from any recommendations in that regard. It's my understanding that that has changed a great deal in the last few years.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

While buying something new and "perfect" to start with is attractive, I find the old post-war stuff just so special....I prefer to take some time and elbow grease to get one of the old classics cleaned up and running well like they did in the 1950's. 

Here's a nice 50's American Flyer set (I know, not an O or HO, but I have a weakness for steam engines with whitewalls!) that I picked up on Craigslist for about 1/2 your budget. This is the result after a few hours of cleaning and lubricating!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TC2AD5Go0k


Whatever you do, have fun! That's what this hobby is all about!!!

Regards,

Greg


----------



## trainboy1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the information MikesDaddy. I have a follow-up question for you. 

I know very little about these trains, but am interested in what you said about picking up a more classic set (from the 50s or 60s). Since I know very little about trains, are there any good books or websites you suggest to research them? Also, since I have no knowledge of fixing trains (and probably will not have the time to learn either) is it still worth looking at picking up a train from this period? It seems like these are by far the best trains to look at, but I lack knowledge/skill and fear getting a set that I may either get ripped off on or not able to fix.

With that being said, should I stick with the newer sets that I may not need as much knowledge/time with (but lack the quality of older sets), such as the Lionel Polar Express O gauge or the pennsylvania flyer o gauge set? While this very well may turn into a hobby, the beginning purpose would be to have a nice, workable train set around a tree and out for a few other occassions. Is it safe to assume that with proper care a newer train set could last 10 years or more? Are there any other train sets outside Lionel you would suggest?

Sorry for so many questions and thank you for your help!

John


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

John, welcome to the forum! The best suggestion I can offer is to decide what size you want, first. Each has it's own proponents. HO and smaller would be appropriate for any limited space: apartment, small house (no basement), garage, and so on. S and O are great scales for larger, indoor layouts such as a good-sized basement, while G is strictly for outdoors, unless you own a small warehouse.

Like Greg, I run S scale. It's one that appeals to people who tinker, and requires no special skills or knowledge that you can't pick up here on this site. There are internet-posted repair manuals, and most of us get our parts and train units off ebay. O gauge is the most popular size and Lionel makes a good product: again, there's lots of old stuff around and people here who are happy to help you with your repairs and problems. Aside from a size difference (S scale is halfway between O and HO), O is a three-rail DC system, while S is two-rail and mostly AC. O is more plentiful and has more variety of cars and accessories; S is more accurately scaled. The choice is yours. Best wishes, whichever you choose!


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

John,

While the old stuff is built like a tank and has a special vibe to it, the fact that it's 50-60 years old means it will require an occasional repair. If you enjoy that sort of experience, the vintage road may be for you. I bought my old set with NO experience in train repair or maintenance. But I was eager to learn how to bring one back to life.

I get the feeling you're more interested in just running the train. There's nothing wrong with that--just buy something new with a warranty! 

I don't know much of anything about trains (I'm back in the hobby after a 25 year break) but I just thought I'd chime in with my experience.

Take your time and ask around here before you decide. Most here are very happy to help and teach whatever you're willing to learn.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My original Lionel engines from the late 50's and early 60's still run fine.
Don't ask me how because me and my friends really put them through the test.
smashups, derailments at 100 mph plus, 100 scale feet drop to the concrete
and they still go. They took a licking and they keep on ticking.
They may have a few band aids on them and some battle scars but still run great. 

I don't like the new ones...to much electrical stuff to go wrong. 
Though it is nice with all the new bells and whistles and sounds.

I bought a new MTH camelback steamer and it jumped a switch, not bad because I was going slow. Just came off the track.

Now it doesn't run or do anything. 
Darn new fangled electrical junk. :thumbsdown:

The old Lionel derail and fall on the floor  and you just put them back on and away they go.:thumbsup:
They might be missing some trim pieces but they still go.


----------

